# What all festivals do you celebrate?



## bizzard (Sep 16, 2013)

There are many common festivals throughout the world, mostly religious, but there are specific ones too. So, let the community know the specialties of festivals in your location and share a few details about them.

Well, I am celebrating Onam with my family now and thought to share a bit about it. Here, at Kerala; on the southern part of India, we celebrate festivals related to all religions, and the major ones are Onam, Vishu, Christmas and Eid. There are many others too, but when asked to name a few, these will be the ones that comes to my mind, as during by school/college days, we get leaves for all these festivals.

Now, we are celebrating Onam here and today is the most important day of it. Its a harvest festival and is associated with the Floral Carpet, (made in all houses to welcome "Mahabali", who is believed to comes to visit his people once every year. The story is here.), "Onasadhya"; the feast, Pulikkali, Thiruvathirakkali and many other games.

Onam brings back my memories of childhood days, when I used to wake up early to pluck flowers to make the floral carpet, eat as much steamed bananas, pappadam, banana chips and sharkaraupperi.

Sharing few photos:







The Floral Carpet or "Pookalam"



Onasadhya



Pulikkali



Thiruvathirakali

All images are from internet and I believe there is no copyright issues.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 16, 2013)

Sometimes I wish I celebrated more festivals / holidays. Would be nice.

Only things I celebrate are my birthday, and Christmas. And Christmas only to get my family a few things. When I have children it's unlikely we'll celebrate Christmas.

Oh, Thanksgiving. I celebrate that. Good food and family.


----------



## Tyler.S (Sep 16, 2013)

Birthdays (cause I HAVE too), X-Mas (cause I HAVE too) lol  Only bonus to holidays is a day from work, free food (normally) and depending on the holiday, free stuff lol


----------



## imperio (Sep 16, 2013)

In netherlands there are good indoor and outdoor party festivals, trance energy, defqon 1, qlimax, luminosity, in qontrol, dance valley, emporium


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 16, 2013)

I celebrate friday. Payday is something worth of celebration.


As for anything else, eid, new year, birthday and thats it.


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

@bizzard,  going to celebrate you teasing me with yummy Indian food.

Finally have an Indian restaurant not so incredibly far from me.  Time for a lunch buffet in your honor.

I don't do the holidays or other ritualistic celebrations.  I would like to see more festivals be they art, dance, etc.  @imperio 's examples are interesting.

@SeriesN, celebrating payday   No doubt.


----------



## Abiya Joseph (Mar 10, 2020)

Kerala is so popular due to festivals and religious rituals. Each festival indicates the well-being and thanksgiving to the creator. Behind every festival, there is a story to tell. Famous festivals of Kerala are Onam, Vishu, Thrissur Pooram, Christmas. All festivals bring back everyone to their childhood and their sweet memories. Each festival has its own importance and a way of celebrating. 
Onam is a traditional festival celebrated by Keralites as a grand festival and eat their feast in a plantain leaf with dear ones and relatives. 
 














Other entertaining activities take place during onam such as flower carpet, puli kali, and more.


----------

